# General Black Jack Pershing on how to deal with ISLAM



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

HOW TO STOP ISLAMIC TERRORISTS...... it worked once in our History...

Once in U.S. history an episode of Islamic terrorism was very quickly stopped. It happened in the Philippines about 1911, when Gen. John J. Pershing was in command of the garrison. There had been numerous Islamic terrorist attacks, so "Black Jack" told his boys to catch the perps and teach them a lesson.

Forced to dig their own graves, the terrorists were all tied to posts, execution style. The U.S. soldiers then brought in pigs and slaughtered them, rubbing their bullets in the blood and fat. Thus, the terrorists were terrorized; they saw that they would be contaminated with hogs' blood. This would mean that they could not enter Heaven, even if they died as terrorist martyrs.

All but one was shot, their bodies dumped into the grave, and the hog guts dumped atop the bodies. The lone survivor was allowed to escape back to the terrorist camp and tell his brethren what happened to the others. This brought a stop to terrorism in the Philippines for the next 50 years.

Pointing a gun into the face of Islamic terrorists won't make them flinch.

They welcome the chance to die for Allah. Like Gen. Pershing, we must show them that they won't get to Muslim heaven (which they believe has an endless supply of virgins) but instead will die with the hated pigs of the devil.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Bacon bullets anyone?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Works for me except it is a terrible waste of good bacon. Too bad we couldn't use M&Ms - oh wait didn't I just see bacon M&Ms?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As I recall the city of Fallujah (sp) where a good number of Americans died as our military went door to door looking for al queda jihadist was neighbor to a town that some 600 years ago had a similar Islamic uprising. The clan being fought surrounded the town with a vast military, killed everyone and then buried the city. Apparently the tribe responsible got the message and there was a good deal of peace for a long time. A few openly suggested carpet bombing Fallujah and putting scrapers in front of the tanks to move in and bury it. Sad and ugly things happen in war, and we have lost that ability.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im all for it, BBQ and an execution. I know a few benghazi assholes I would want to "lead off with".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Did everyone forget about that soldier "getting hacked up in the streets of LONDON"?
Was that a Islam thing?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell, we have been killing Muslim terrorists almost since the beginning of the Republic. Remember, it was President Jefferson who re-formed the USMC for the express purpose of killing the Barbary Pirates in Tripoli (and to threaten the French who were feeling there oats at the time). That would be the Tripoli in the same country as Benghazi. Taking pride in killing Muslim terrorists is as American as hot dogs and apple pie. How far we have fallen since.

*Note:* You Marine historians may rightfully disagree with me since the Continental Marines were formed in 1775. But they were disbanded after the Revolution. They were later reconstituted in 1794 to scare the French and kill Muslims. Sorry to cut 19 years off the history of the Marines. But it is accurate if you consider the disbanding and reforming. Plus ya gotta admit it sounds really bad ass to say say we formed the most feared military branch in the history of the world expressly to kill Muslims and scare the French. We love ya Marines!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like a plan to me. From now on, any muslim terrorist that kills and American and gets caught should be buried covered in pigs blood. The problem with that is bleeding heart liberals will be against it. So to fix it. I say every muslim terrorist we kill we bury covered in pigs blood and with a liberal to boot... Maybe 2 liberals for every muslim grave until one of the two decides to wake up and figure out they are wrong!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I would write something but the opening post says it all.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm thinking Beach Kowboy for President and Old SF Guy for Secretary of State.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its not my job to judge them, that belongs to God, its was just my job to arrange the meeting. The thing I enjoyed about being a Ordie in the Military was the fact I spent 21 years trying to make the world a better place...one bomb at a time!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I will say this without any admission that It was done in a combat zone...Bacon fat makes for a great lubricant for an M4. And when you fire it....Oh Lord...smells like Heaven!!!!


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Works for me except it is a terrible waste of good bacon. Too bad we couldn't use M&Ms - oh wait didn't I just see bacon M&Ms?


Not really, nothing says we can't eat the bacon and just use the bacon grease to dip the bullets in.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Did everyone forget about that soldier "getting hacked up in the streets of LONDON"?
> Was that a Islam thing?


Yes. The 2 men that did it waited for the first soldier they saw, he happened to be one and was known to one of the men. As a result, they hacked him to pieces in the middle of the street, was on the cameras saying they did it in the name of Allah for their home countries, despite both being born in the UK and converting to Radical Islam later in life.

I use the term radical islam, as frankly, there is a difference. Where I am, "moderate" muslims condemn the extremists (despite what the media will have you believe), and have been known to call the police and report extremists who operate in their mosques. As such those extremists get put on watch lists, no fly lists and sometimes end up in a nice little place in the Caribbean called Cuba!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nephilim said:


> I use the term radical islam, as frankly, there is a difference. Where I am, "moderate" muslims condemn the extremists (despite what the media will have you believe), and have been known to call the police and report extremists who operate in their mosques. As such those extremists get put on watch lists, no fly lists and sometimes end up in a nice little place in the Caribbean called Cuba!


That is a very good thing. It does not seem to work that way in the States. We just have the Muslims that are trying actively to kill us, the Muslims financing the ones actively trying to kill us, and the Muslims that are quietly covering up for the ones actively trying to kill us.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So all you have to do is dip your bullets in bacon fat?? Figure I'll fill the hollow points full.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Chipper said:


> So all you have to do is dip your bullets in bacon fat?? Figure I'll fill the hollow points full.


I think I'm going to get a bumper sticker that says "I dip my bullets in bacon fat".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pigs breed fast and often. I would be in favor of taking welfare tax dollars and redirecting it to the Marines for the sole purpose of breeding lots of pigs. Attach explosives to the pigs and let them loose in mosques around the world during their "prayer" time. Detonate explosives accordingly.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Pigs breed fast and often. I would be in favor of taking welfare tax dollars and redirecting it to the Marines for the sole purpose of breeding lots of pigs. Attach explosives to the pigs and let them loose in mosques around the world during their "prayer" time. Detonate explosives accordingly.


Then you also need to make sure you allocate some tax $$$ for BBQ sauce for the Marines that follow along behind and do the cleanup.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Then you also need to make sure you allocate some tax $$$ for BBQ sauce for the Marines that follow along behind and do the cleanup.


You are on to me Inor... my astute perceptive friend! Slippy's Brand Sauces is the answer, I'll bilk the government for millions!

Slippy's Hot Spicy Al Queda Lickin' Good Sauce

Slippy's muslime Moppin' Sauce and

Slippy's Mild mohamed Sauce! MMMMM MMMMM Good!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Can we also market my Carolina mustard sauce under the same contract? I call it:

Inor's Mustard Gas Supreme


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

One good way would be to ensure that everything has a portion of bacon within the product...chocolate cake that you think is vegetarian? bam...bacon slice in the middle. that lemonade you like? bam, made with bacon grease.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Can we also market my Carolina mustard sauce under the same contract? I call it:
> 
> Inor's Mustard Gas Supreme


Absolutely, word has it that Inor's FAMOUS Mustard Gas Supreme is so good it'll make 'em squeal allahu akkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.... Then silence. That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Found this,Jihawg.com. Its live ammo made with a pig blood coating on the bullits.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Found this,Jihawg.com. Its live ammo made with a pig blood coating on the bullits.


 To be honest, I am all for it. Especially the bullets! Even thought they wont know they were hit with a pork filled bullet. I remember a year or so ago they came here and there were people on the board that were sooo against it.. I guess some have changed their minds
Any American that can benefit and especially make money going against muslims. I will back 100%!!!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am sure there are plenty of soldiers who would gladly do this, but there isn’t a politician alive today that would have the stones to sanction it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mike45 said:


> I am sure there are plenty of soldiers who would gladly do this, but there isn't a politician alive today that would have the stones to sanction it.


 Politicians that against it should be shot with them as well too..


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

And Christianity hasn't been perverted by extremists ever? The bible has just as much violence in the Old Testament as the Koran has in it...if not more. Western imperialism during the dawn of oil discovery and land grabbing caused Arabs to hate and distrust the western powers...the major example is French and British interests concerning the Suez Canal. Read a ****in book and learn ya something about outside the u.s. There are bad people in every race, religion, country...some of you have shown this last statement to be very accurate.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Politicians that against it should be shot with them as well too..


Use the politicians for ballistic test dummies. At they would provide some value to our country.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> And Christianity hasn't been perverted by extremists ever? The bible has just as much violence in the Old Testament as the Koran has in it...if not more. Western imperialism during the dawn of oil discovery and land grabbing caused Arabs to hate and distrust the western powers...the major example is French and British interests concerning the Suez Canal. Read a ****in book and learn ya something about outside the u.s. There are bad people in every race, religion, country...some of you have shown this last statement to be very accurate.


Here's a suggestion, move there and join them if you think Western Imperialism is the cancer of the world-at least then Ill understand your position. Catholics police up their own radicals, muslims don't.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Mike45 said:


> Here's a suggestion, move there and join them if you think Western Imperialism is the cancer of the world-at least then Ill understand your position. Catholics police up their own radicals, muslims don't.


If some Muslims didn't police up their own radicals do you think we would have ever located Bin laden?


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Imperialism of any kind is a cancer no matter where it originates


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> If some Muslims didn't police up their own radicals do you think we would have ever located Bin laden?


I don't think taking more than a decade to do it is policing up. Policing up is taking immediate action, not allowing radicals to hide amongst you.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> And Christianity hasn't been perverted by extremists ever? The bible has just as much violence in the Old Testament as the Koran has in it...if not more. Western imperialism during the dawn of oil discovery and land grabbing caused Arabs to hate and distrust the western powers...the major example is French and British interests concerning the Suez Canal. Read a ****in book and learn ya something about outside the u.s. There are bad people in every race, religion, country...some of you have shown this last statement to be very accurate.


In the last 200 years or even 500 years. WHere have Christians forced by threat of death others convert to Christianity? Like I said before...The crusades, while violent, where about retaking/taking controlling the Holy lands seized from the Jews who seized them from others during the days of Joshua. They did not force Muslims to convert...but they did kill alot of them taking it. Right or wrong... But now we are talking modern day so lets only go back 500 years and now tell me...who are those evil Christians? The first crusades was 1096-1099...the 9th Crusades was from 1271-1272. That is over 700 years ago and don't forget...for every Christian crusade there was a counter crusade that caused them to lose the lands....9 times. So get down off your horse....and look around.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> In the last 200 years or even 500 years. WHere have Christians forced by threat of death others convert to Christianity? Like I said before...The crusades, while violent, where about retaking/taking controlling the Holy lands seized from the Jews who seized them from others during the days of Joshua. They did not force Muslims to convert...but they did kill alot of them taking it. Right or wrong... But now we are talking modern day so lets only go back 500 years and now tell me...who are those evil Christians? The first crusades was 1096-1099...the 9th Crusades was from 1271-1272. That is over 700 years ago and don't forget...for every Christian crusade there was a counter crusade that caused them to lose the lands....9 times. So get down off your horse....and look around.


Muslims didn't exist in the time of Joshua....kkk ring a bell? Aryan brotherhood? I'd rather be riding the horse than being in the horses ass.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> Imperialism of any kind is a cancer no matter where it originates


The Imperialism you speak of must be that of the British, French? Where do we practice Imperialism today? Again I will not apologize for our ancestors participating in acceptable practices. Its history.....go ask them to apologize. ME....I know my country does not conquer lands for occupation. Even in War we occupy for access but returning control of that land to its people. Japan, Germany, etc. Is America perfect....no. But go ahead and name a place better.....then prove it by moving there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> Muslims didn't exist in the time of Joshua....kkk ring a bell? Aryan brotherhood? I'd rather be riding the horse than being in the horses ass.


 Hey ...expletive deleted...I didn't say they did...I said that the Crusades were to retake land taken by Joshua who took them from others...If your going to be a ...expletive omitted...at least get my statements right...Fool.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 5312
Better results than EHarmony!!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> Muslims didn't exist in the time of Joshua....kkk ring a bell? Aryan brotherhood? I'd rather be riding the horse than being in the horses ass.


I don;t think the KKK tried to get Jews to convert or blacks to change colors asshole...They just hated and killed... Not because they where Christians....but rather Racists. So again....fool.

I'm done for real now.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Lol ur funny


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Totally missed the point


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 5314


Just sayin'


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> Muslims didn't exist in the time of Joshua....kkk ring a bell? Aryan brotherhood? I'd rather be riding the horse than being in the horses ass.


Apparently you have not kept up with the times, the gov't has successfully neutered the Aryan nation as well as the KKK. Small groups still exist but they are not what they once were and are harmless. So yes, they have been policed up. Plus, those groups do not try to force anyone to convert to Christianity, not sure where you are getting your info-but please, as you said "Read a ****in book and learn ya something ".


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I see a lot of trolls here too. Cya losers


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, I am stunned at your mastery of the English language and your debating skills, and at such a young age!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> Yeah I see a lot of trolls here too. Cya losers


_"Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state."_ -Survivalist77


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> And Christianity hasn't been perverted by extremists ever? The bible has just as much violence in the Old Testament as the Koran has in it...if not more. Western imperialism during the dawn of oil discovery and land grabbing caused Arabs to hate and distrust the western powers...the major example is French and British interests concerning the Suez Canal. Read a ****in book and learn ya something about outside the u.s. There are bad people in every race, religion, country...some of you have shown this last statement to be very accurate.


Ratchet,
You are a fool and I feel sorry for you.
Sincerely,
Slippy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> _"Listen you cold tird cretin. I am not on here to sell slouches like you anything. I just found out all I wanted to know. This is a site of asshole phones with adolescent brains. Most of you are nothing but mouths. You can't think, you are too lazy to change and you are a bunch of sad, fat idiots. Cast pearls before you swine? No. But I will cast more shit for you, since most of you ingest too much of it daily! You are not Americans you are the wreched refuse of the police state."_ -Survivalist77


An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> And Christianity hasn't been perverted by extremists ever? The bible has just as much violence in the Old Testament as the Koran has in it...if not more.


That is functionally not true. I own a Quran an English translation copywriter before 9-11. I have read every bit of it. I have a Quran concordance of sorts. An item very hard to cone by at least when I got it.

Generally speaking the OT tells of violence, consequences of sin, and Devine intervention in some cases. What the bible does not do and actually prohibits is violence to please God.

The Quran in fact says the best guarantee of its description of heaven is to die committing violence to further Islam. It demands all other forms be subordinated to Islam. It prohibits the repair of places of other religious worship. In Islam there is no other legitimate form of government other than a Muslim theocracy.

The rest of your post on this subject are also equally absurd.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey...apparently we have read a "****ing Book" or two.... Damn...I wish I could just shoot him.....it ends an argument so much faster.....but my Christian faith tells me thats wrong...now ifn I were a Muslim???? Well....I'd just blow myself up out of self disgust....lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey...apparently we have read a "****ing Book" or two.... Damn...I wish I could just shoot him.....it ends an argument so much faster.....but my Christian faith tells me thats wrong...now ifn I were a Muslim???? Well....I'd just blow myself up out of self disgust....lol


I wish you could drop his sorry ass on the Muslims from about 34,000 feet! We could call it "flatulence bombing".


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

It's real simple to me...

If you are a terrorist, I don't give a crap what religion or other perceived insult you claim to hide behind. Doom on you. If the good guys in the world can help arrange the meeting with your Maker a little sooner than you planned, that's awesome.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best way to defeat terrorism is to make the terrorist infertile. You can do that by killing them with the blood of a pig or you can do it better by removing his sight, hearing, ability to speak, arms and legs and send him back to his family. You have removed him from being a terrorist, a teacher of terrorism, and made him completely dependent on others for his survival. He can no longer get to his heaven, and is now a burden to society. He can't even kill himself. That would teach others that becoming a terrorist is a very bad thing because as a Muslim he is a lower class person than even a woman or a child. No other Muslim would want that to happen to them. 

This could all be accomplished humanely in an operating room and under anesthesia so there would be no cruelty involved. Then he could be wrapped in a pigskin garment before being shipped home.

(I know, I can be a very treacherous minded person but to defeat terrorism you have to be worse than the terrorist)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The best way to defeat terrorism is to make the terrorist infertile. You can do that by killing them with the blood of a pig or you can do it better by removing his sight, hearing, ability to speak, arms and legs and send him back to his family. You have removed him from being a terrorist, a teacher of terrorism, and made him completely dependent on others for his survival. He can no longer get to his heaven, and is now a burden to society. He can't even kill himself. That would teach others that becoming a terrorist is a very bad thing because as a Muslim he is a lower class person than even a woman or a child. No other Muslim would want that to happen to them.
> 
> This could all be accomplished humanely in an operating room and under anesthesia so there would be no cruelty involved. Then he could be wrapped in a pigskin garment before being shipped home.
> 
> (I know, I can be a very treacherous minded person but to defeat terrorism you have to be worse than the terrorist)


But Paul it lacks the Bacon-tastic explosion of hearty flavored incendiary action that irrevocably indicates an abstract attraction to pure pork perfection in your prolific pro weapons political parlance.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just remove the anesthesia, and I right with you Paul.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You know it will never happen in this country - the libs would all be screaming from the rooftops. I would rather not use the anesthesia too - and take lots of time to get it right... maybe do it over a month just to satisfy the sabbath rules for the Muslim faith. Oh, and without arms and legs he couldn't even say his daily prayers properly. A fate truly worse than death for a Muslim.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Oh, and without arms and legs he couldn't even say his daily prayers properly. A fate truly worse than death for a Muslim.


Q: What would you call a Muslim with no arms and no legs?

A: Nothing. He can't come anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Q: What would you call a Muslim with no arms and no legs?
> 
> A: Nothing. He can't come anyway.


Q: Whats the difference between a pile of dead Muslims and a pile of rocks?
A: You can't move a pile of rocks with a pitch fork.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_"I am fighting so I can die a martyr and go to heaven to meet Allah" - Osama bin Laden, quoted by Al-Quds Al-Arabi newspaper_

Okay..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Q: Whats the difference between a pile of dead Muslims and a pile of rocks?
> A: You can't move a pile of rocks with a pitch fork.


Q: Why did the Muslim bomb-maker leave the party?

A: People kept thinking the back of his head was the bean dip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Q: Why did the Muslim bomb-maker leave the party?
> 
> A: People kept thinking the back of his head was the bean dip.


And of course an oldie but a goodie,

Q: A muslim, a socialist, and a communist walk into a bar. 
A: The bartender says hello Mr. President.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem is we kill a few then stop. We pretend there are moderate Muslims and we try to be nice. It does not work.
There are no Moderate Muslim's. Those that claim to be are just fund raisers and safe houses for the others. You will never make peace with them.
There is only one way to deal with them


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The problem is we kill a few then stop. We pretend there are moderate Muslims and we try to be nice. It does not work.
> There are no Moderate Muslim's. Those that claim to be are just fund raisers and safe houses for the others. You will never make peace with them.
> There is only one way to deal with them


What Smitty said!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, muslims can never want be friends with us because the Koran FORBIDS it-

_[Koran 5.51] "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people"
_


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What Smitty said!


Ditto that


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Seems like a waste of perfectly good pigs, but I think Pershing was one of those rarely seen "real" men. It's too bad we don't have some leaders like that now.


----------



## kmussack (Apr 15, 2014)

snopes.com: Pershing and Pigs


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Muslims have been killing non muslims for thousands of years. What makes us think they are goin to stop now?? Like stated above, the muslims that are not trying to kill us are protecting the ones that do. People want wold peace.. KILL ALL MUSLIMS and there might be a chance for it.. Unlikely but impossible if there are still muslims around.

I see HGTV cancelled a show about Christian twin brothers that are pro life,. Let em try that shit with a muslim or a minority and all hell would break loose.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Muslims have been killing non muslims for thousands of years. What makes us think they are goin to stop now?? Like stated above, the muslims that are not trying to kill us are protecting the ones that do. People want wold peace.. KILL ALL MUSLIMS and there might be a chance for it.. Unlikely but impossible if there are still muslims around.
> 
> I see HGTV cancelled a show about Christian twin brothers that are pro life,. Let em try that shit with a muslim or a minority and all hell would break loose.


Wouldn't say thousands....it's only been around as a religion for 1400 years or so. But pretty much since its inception they have been brutally spreading the word and enforcing the religion through fear.

Did you know if you are in a Muslim country and you decide to change away from the Muslim faith to either not believing or to any other faith you should be stoned to the brink of death before being beheaded infront of your family....lovely tolerant religion hey?


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey...apparently we have read a "****ing Book" or two.... Damn...I wish I could just shoot him.....it ends an argument so much faster.....but my Christian faith tells me thats wrong...now ifn I were a Muslim???? Well....I'd just blow myself up out of self disgust....lol


It depends on if you shoot to kill or just wound. If you shot his hip bone and shattered his pelvis, he would have along time in a cast to read a lot of ****ing books and educate himself. Killing him wouldn't teach him anything, but wounding definitely would.


----------

